# Another Month Kicked off By ZK



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That's right folks...the calendar changed so that means ZK's plan is being put into action. I sent two bombs already today...Starbuck and Kevin (in Iraq) were my "Karma Bombs" and there is one more that needs to go...hmmmm, any other ZK's in on this one, I think so!

DC to come shortly! :kicknuts:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

uhoh lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Launched this AM Captain: 0310 3490 0001 8665 24xx


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0176 5453 11

Boom...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ron, Ron, Ron - is that a picture of you waking up this morning because it certainly can't have any relationship to the ZK Hit I'm sure!!! :boxing:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Good to see the ZK wheels turning this fine August morning. can't wait to see who's on the receiving end of this hit!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy mackerel, it's August?!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ron, Ron, Ron - is that a picture of you waking up this morning because it certainly can't have any relationship to the ZK Hit I'm sure!!! :boxing:


:bored: >>>> :llama: >>>> :fencing: >>>> :deadhorse:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ win.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> That's right folks...the calendar changed so that means ZK's plan is being put into action. I sent two bombs already today...*Starbuck* and Kevin (in Iraq) were my "Karma Bombs" and there is one more that needs to go...hmmmm, any other ZK's in on this one, I think so!
> 
> DC to come shortly! :kicknuts:


LOL. I'll be on the lookout for the little firecrackers in my mailbox. I may even let my little girl dismantle the so called "bomb" once it arrives...LOL.

Thanks Kipp and as soon as it lands I'll post here in the Bomb forums.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. I'll be on the lookout for the little firecrackers in my mailbox. I may even let my little girl dismantle the so called "bomb" once it arrives...LOL.
> 
> Thanks Kipp and as soon as it lands I'll post here in the Bomb forums.


Compared to your stash it IS going to seem like firecrackers...update your wish list, damn it! LOL But it is some sticks that I enjoy (on my apparent meager budget) and I hope that you will also. ound:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Compared to your stash it IS going to seem like firecrackers...update your wish list, damn it! LOL But it is some sticks that I enjoy (on my apparent meager budget) and I hope that you will also. ound:


LOL. Wish list is updated, checked it out over the weekend. I always enjoy smoking sticks that are favorites of fellow Puff members. I've got a load of them to go through from previous bombs, but there is nothing better than a smoke from a great brother of the leaf here at Puff.

:z


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Kipp hopefully none land my way... Feeling a bit rash this week and return fire will hurt. 

You have been warned. :kicknuts:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

titlowda said:


> Kipp hopefully none land my way... Feeling a but rash this week and return fire will hurt.
> 
> You have been warned. :kicknuts:


Damn it and I'm your PIF radar... can I change my mind LOL LOL


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Nope. It's already in it's own Tupperdor waiting. :mischief:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

if that's a self-portrait of you thinking how boring your last bomb was, you're being way too hard on yourself,Broound:ound:ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's actually a sketch of one of the Donner Party...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well DT....none of these are headed your direction, but your threats make me feel like manning up and blowing you up. :mischief:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Insert DC here{ }


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> if that's a self-portrait of you thinking how boring your last bomb was, you're being way too hard on yourself,Broound:ound:ound:


The Consigliore has spoken! :kicknuts:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> The Consigliore has spoken! :kicknuts:


I found a pick of you at work!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That ain't right... Not right at all...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> I found a pick of you at work!


That's funny, very funny, but if you truly knew me you would know that I do NO manual labor around the house! :ban:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

see?...you just hurt David's feelings...apparently, he thought he had the exclusive copyright to baring his ass on Puff...way to bring a Brother down,Dude


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

you guys are bonkers.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> see?...you just hurt David's feelings...apparently, he thought he had the exclusive copyright to baring his ass on Puff...way to bring a Brother down,Dude


wow...i never wanted to do anything to hurt a squid! I'm so sorry


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh yeah guess that's why I sent something today


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:tu


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well sh!t I guess I had better join the party......

0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX
0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well sh!t I guess I had better join the party......
> 
> 0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX
> 0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX


a little 2 for 1 action huh Jeff


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Gotta get my licks in where I can!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

WTF is going on here, ZK is out of control right now. All this mad bombing is giving me the itch. I might have to pack some stuff up and ruin some mail boxes


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> WTF is going on here, ZK is out of control right now. All this mad bombing is giving me the itch. I might have to pack some stuff up and ruin some mail boxes


Mike, you've heard the expression "Don't send a boy to do a MAN's job". I know we got you all excited but ZK's ain't kids play.... oke:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Mike, you've heard the expression "Don't send a boy to do a MAN's job". I know we got you all excited but ZK's ain't kids play.... oke:


My bomb aren't good enough? I think I might have found my first target.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> WTF is going on here, ZK is out of control right now. All this mad bombing is giving me the itch. I might have to pack some stuff up and ruin some mail boxes


Is there anything more pathetic than someone who tries to ride ZK's coat tails? :dunno:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> My bomb aren't good enough? I think I might have found my first target.


Now I didn't say THAT! I've already posted your destruction more than once in more than one thread! This is as misconstrued as the ass crack (NOT) issue. What do you guys put in your coffee in the morning?

Now I am the ZK recruiter and newly self designated Secretary General so if you really want to talk = PM!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

????

WTH is going on here??!?!?!

Damn ZKs and their bombing... oh wait.... I'm a ZK..... 

Muahahahahahaha:
9405 5036 9930 0177 5♥♥0 ♥0


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Your DC #... It is full of love...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just showin my love for the bomb.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Feel sorry for the son of a gun this is heading for!

But in terms of "riding coat tails"... fairly certain the bombs I'm sending were planned far before today! 


Oops... did I just let that slip?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> ????
> 
> WTH is going on here??!?!?!
> 
> ...


And a very fine one at that!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

can't we all just bomb together?

9405 5036 9930 0172 4565 98
9405 5036 9930 0172 4566 28
9405 5036 9930 0172 4566 11
9405 5036 9930 0176 1162 90
9405 5036 9930 0176 1162 76
9405 5036 9930 0176 1162 83
9405 5036 9930 0174 7788 27
9405 5036 9930 0167 5762 18
9405 5036 9930 0167 5762 63
9405 5036 9930 0167 5762 32
9405 5036 9930 0167 5762 67

and of course dr bomb fired a couple more at canada...lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is 11 for Ron and significantly more than that for Zk today....we're kicking the old man's ass! :bolt:



shuckins said:


> can't we all just bomb together?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0172 4565 98
> 9405 5036 9930 0172 4566 28
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> can't we all just bomb together?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0172 4565 98
> 9405 5036 9930 0172 4566 28
> ...


Oh Geez - there goes Ron just about out bombing all of ZK. Come on Brothers - we had a double digit commitment for today. With Christian, Dennis, Jeff, Pete, Matt,Kipp & I (_hope I didn't leave any of us out_) along with the rest of you'se guys we can surely outdo Ron at least this one time???


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I think it is time to back out of this thread before things go from ludicrous to plaid...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> That is 11 for Ron and significantly more than that for Zk today....we're kicking the old man's ass! :bolt:


That's to be expected when there are *16* of you and *one *of him.

Me personally, I'm just tryin' to keep up with the Joneses, so it's only 5 for me today...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's to be expected when there are *16* of you and *one *of him.
> 
> Me personally, I'm just tryin' to keep up with the Joneses, so it's only 5 for me today...


Oh ninja, ninja, ninja - WRONG AGAIN! There are NOT 16 of us my friend so once again the ninja is mis informed, in accurate, off base and whiffing in the wind!

But on the bright side I have your Perdomo 10th Anni Maduro just waiting for my after dinner smoke tonight - figure it's had enough rest in my humi and is ready to *GO!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh ninja, ninja, ninja - WRONG AGAIN! There are NOT 16 of us my friend so once again the ninja is mis informed, in accurate, off base and whiffing in the wind!
> 
> But on the bright side I have your Perdomo 10th Anni Maduro just waiting for my after dinner smoke tonight - figure it's had enough rest in my humi and is ready to *GO!*


There are several of us, but there is also Ron, Zilla, Cuzilla, Uncazilla, Dr. Bomb, Grampazilla....am I forgetting anyone? ZK doesn't work alone...and either does Ron.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> am I forgetting anyone?


Perhaps...


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Man up and take them on blow for blow.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I SWEAR the water out there has to be different. These squids are ONE - UNIQUE - BUNCH!! (_and pretty quick putting that stuff together!)_


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> But on the bright side I have your Perdomo 10th Anni Maduro just waiting for my after dinner smoke tonight - figure it's had enough rest in my humi and is ready to *GO!*


I do enjoy those. I may light my own up tonight in your honor!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I do enjoy those. I may light my own up tonight in your honor!


It's on and off storming here - hope it clears so I can get out on the porch after dinner


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Do you ever get the feeling that something bad is coming your way? eep::fear:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that something bad is coming your way? eep::fear:


LOL, no, actually I don't.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

And, my 90 days will be up soon... addresses will be visible. Oh yes... they will.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that something bad is coming your way? eep::fear:


Nope. Not at all.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> And, my 90 days will be up soon... addresses will be visible. Oh yes... they will.


All talk and no action...want an address? Pm me and its yours!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> All talk and no action...want an address? Pm me and its yours!


mine too bro = BRING IT!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> mine too bro = BRING IT!


Shawn dude...Neal is SCARED! Can't blame him though...Zk is a force...wait...ZK is THE FORCE!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Shawn dude...Neal is SCARED! Can't blame him though...Zk is a force...wait...ZK is THE FORCE!


yeah - thinking we may not be hearing from him for awhile LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kipp - I think Neal signed off ..... permanently!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Shawn dude...Neal is SCARED! Can't blame him though...Zk is a force...wait...ZK is THE FORCE!


is that why i have a lightsaber tattooed on my arm


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Vicini said:


> is that why i have a lightsaber tattooed on my arm


if only he knew Dennis - if only he knew!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright damnit... 

PMs are heading your way... there are some addresses I need.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Alright damnit...
> 
> PMs are heading your way... there are some addresses I need.


getting info from the Llamas....Theres a lot of BOTL's that would gladly help you out.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Not having checked in at Puff for a while until a few weeks ago, I had no idea of the rogue factions now at work. 

Sweet baby Jesus, I'm starting to get the picture. This looks like a DEFCON 1 or 2 scenario.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh, I haven't signed off, Shawn... PM has been sent (Kipp has my requests for addys)... there are some on this forum who might want to sandbag their mailboxes. Just sayin'...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> can't we all just bomb together?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0172 4565 98
> 9405 5036 9930 0172 4566 28
> ...


:shock:

im gonna have to get more boxes.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Is there anything more pathetic than someone who tries to ride ZK's coat tails? :dunno:


Riding your coat tails.....not at all. First off i wouldn't like the view from riding your coat tails. Staring at a llama's stinky brown eye is not a pleasant sight.

All i meant is that they llamas inspired me to possibly get back into the bombing scene.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Alright damnit...
> 
> PMs are heading your way... there are some addresses I need.


Let me save you some time on how this will play out:

You: :blabla:
Us: :boink:
You: :blah:
Us: :ranger:
You: :rant:
Us::lever: 
You::mad2:
Us: lane: 
You: :behindsofa:
You Again: 
And Again: :faint:
And One Last Time: :rip:
Us: arty:

The End


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Let me save you some time on how this will play out:
> 
> You: :blabla:
> Us: :boink:
> ...


I have no doubt that you're right on this... but... I at least need to launch something, however weak it may be... of course, you never know, you might just get a surprise.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i wish i had the stash to join ZK. one day!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmmmm... silence... mixed with the echo of a few crickets.

Just as I thought... guess everyone went to bed. Y'all get your beauty sleep then... I'll continue to hatch evil rogue plans.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Oh, I haven't signed off, Shawn... PM has been sent (Kipp has my requests for addys)... there are some on this forum who might want to sandbag their mailboxes. Just sayin'...


My mailbox is tin with 2 little tiny legs that barely stick in the ground _(as my truck ran over it with no one driving / but that's another story)_ - bottom line = my rickety old mailbox barely an inch into the ground ain't the least bit worried. :flame:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> My mailbox is tin with 2 little tiny legs that barely stick in the ground _(as my truck ran over it with no one driving / but that's another story)_ - bottom line = my rickety old mailbox barely an inch into the ground ain't the least bit worried. :flame:


Hmmm... interesting. I have to agree, your little white mailbox really doesn't look like it could withstand much. Nice house, though.  Makes me kinda' wish I lived in a place where I could have palm trees...

:spy:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Hmmm... interesting. I have to agree, your little white mailbox really doesn't look like it could withstand much. Nice house, though.  Makes me kinda' wish I lived in a place where I could have palm trees...
> 
> :spy:


Until you have to trim, cut, bundle, tote, dispose of and do all over again 4 times a year.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Boy tomorrow is going to be an interesting day!!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Until you have to trim, cut, bundle, tote, dispose of and do all over again 4 times a year.


True enough... however, consider having a mature (over 30 y.o.) oak and silver maple in your front yard and a silver maple in your back yard (both maples are mature as well). Bag roughly 20 bags of leaves for 7 weeks straight or until it snows. And we're not talking light fluffy bags. We're talking 30 gallon bags stuffed tight and full with leaves that are sometimes wet. LOL.

The trashman hates us in the fall.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> True enough... however, consider having a mature (over 30 y.o.) oak and silver maple in your front yard and a silver maple in your back yard (both maples are mature as well). Bag roughly 20 bags of leaves for 7 weeks straight or until it snows. And we're not talking light fluffy bags. We're talking 30 gallon bags stuffed tight and full with leaves that are sometimes wet. LOL.
> 
> The trashman hates us in the fall.


Try this....I don't have a tree on my property. BUT, there are several old oakes (70+ years) that surround my land...this is an acorn year (acorns drop every other year). I will have literally 3 wheelbarrels full (over full actually) of farking acorns! Then there is the leaves...my god the leaves...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Try this....I don't have a tree on my property. BUT, there are several old oakes (70+ years) that surround my land...this is an acorn year (acorns drop every other year). I will have literally 3 wheelbarrels full (over full actually) of farking acorns! Then there is the leaves...my god the leaves...


Argh, the acorns. Tell me about it! We have a slight depression that runs along the side of the house and beside the oak... no joke, in some spots, it gets to be about 6-inches deep in acorns. Don't get me wrong, I love this tree because of the shade it provides in summer, but the acorns! &$*[email protected]^%@!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> Argh, the acorns. Tell me about it! We have a slight depression that runs along the side of the house and beside the oak... no joke, in some spots, it gets to be about 6-inches deep in acorns. Don't get me wrong, I love this tree because of the shade it provides in summer, but the acorns! &$*[email protected]^%@!!


The crunching of the acorns keeps the squirrels from sneaking in and taking over.....at least that's what I tell myself!

Oh, and try having a mature sweet gum tree in the backyard that drops sticker balls all over the place.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

tree's will be tree's it's plain to see...

9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 89
9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 72
9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 65
9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 41
9405 5036 9930 0176 4110 43
9405 5036 9930 0177 9304 06


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> tree's will be tree's it's plain to see...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 89
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 72
> ...


Ummmm, I think that Ron has tied us....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> tree's will be tree's it's plain to see...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 89
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 72
> ...


Oh Boy! I was afraid of this. Was kinda of hoping Ron might not see this thread. I have no idea what his involvement means but I have a feeling "keeping up with the Shuckins" is gonna be....:hurt:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> tree's will be tree's it's plain to see...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 89
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 9277 72
> ...


This was NOT in the plan.:hurt:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh Boy! I was afraid of this. Was kinda of hoping Ron might not see this thread. I have no idea what his involvement means but I have a feeling "keeping up with the Shuckins" is gonna be....:hurt:


...and, if memory serves, I might have accidentally sent Ron a package. I am feeling .


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Might? Come on now and man up. 

There are some that are capable of going toe to toe with the trio multiple times and then there are some that deny sending bombs to them.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

TIME TO SUIT UP BOYS!!!!!










9405 5036 9930 0☻☻1 7☺☺6 9☺
9405 5036 9930 0☻☻8 5☺☺1 ☺9
9405 5036 9930 0☻☻7 7☺☺0 2☺
9405 5036 9930 0☻☻7 5☺☺0 ☺0
9405 5036 9930 0☻☻4 0☺☺1 4☺


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

There is not nearly as much love in those DC numbers as the last one...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ron... Tell Zilla to stop haunting my dreams. I keep hearing the growling voices, "Send bombs or you're next.... vote for Zilla". Aaawwwwww. I cant get the voices to stop. I... must... comply.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> There is not nearly as much love in those DC numbers as the last one...


The love has turned to evil mad grins


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww Sh!t...... Look out peeps!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> The love has turned to evil mad grins


How many bombs have gone out this week alone?
16 for Ron
5 for me
5 for Shawn
6 (?) for Christian
Matt has sent a bunch
Derek has sent a few...

I would wager that we have had over 50 bombs launched in the first 2 days of August...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

8 for me. Well, one was an NST, one was a PiF... but those will impact pretty much like a bomb!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

oh yea... and who was that who said Opus X tasted like crap after only having 1 when it wasn't even aged???? Who was that again??? Oh yea:

9405 5036 9930 0:twisted::twisted:7 7:twisted::twisted:0 2:twisted:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I only had two :mischief:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This has to be a record for most bombs sent out in a day and a half span. It's gonna be a fun week once they start dropping. Can't wait to see the destruction and chaos


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Pete also sent something out this week. Forgetting who your fellow crunk brothers are already?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Forecast for August. Hot with a 95% chance of PAIN...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Pete also sent something out this week. Forgetting who your fellow crunk brothers are already?


I realize that Pete did as well...as did Eric and I think that Sandeep did as well...There is a lot of ordinance to track so fa this month. And Mr. Noob...be careful with your tone sir, I would hate to see destruction befall you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jon, pay no attention to Captain Blah-ma. You can take any tone with him you want. He likes it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I realize that Pete did as well...as did Eric and I think that Sandeep did as well...There is a lot of ordinance to track so fa this month. And Mr. Noob...be careful with your tone sir, I would hate to see destruction befall you.


:lalala:



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Jon, pay no attention to Captain Blah-ma. You can take any tone with him you want. He likes it.


I know he likes it... that's what weirds me out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> TIME TO SUIT UP BOYS!!!!!


Ironically, he's not wearing a suit... or even a shirt...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That is his suit, duh.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> :lalala:
> 
> I know he likes it... that's what weirds me out.


Brave soul there Jonathan - win one easy contest from a ZK brother and talkin smack before you even see the prize (_which I actually went easy on). _

I hit, and I can hit hard, but Kipp, Pete, Dennis, Christian, Jeff, Matt, Jason, Sandeep, Eric, Benn - those guys will hit like Mike Tyson in his heyday = one punch and nighty nite


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I realize that Pete did as well...as did Eric and I think that Sandeep did as well...There is a lot of ordinance to track so fa this month. And Mr. Noob...be careful with your tone sir, I would hate to see destruction befall you.


I think you mean more destruction,Cap'n...Mr Noob as you call him has the distinction of being the very first recipient of a Herfabomb, and I think he's still cleaning up after it.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Jon, pay no attention to Captain Blah-ma. You can take any tone with him you want. He likes it.


Yeah, I think in one of the other threads someone was spanking someone... no, wait, that was spankme.com... nevermind... no, wait, it was Cigary either spanking or getting spanked or something...

Spanking on Puff.com


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Brave soul there Jonathan - win one easy contest from a ZK brother and talkin smack before you even see the prize (_which I actually went easy on). _
> 
> I hit, and I can hit hard, but Kipp, Pete, Dennis, Christian, Jeff, Matt, Jason, Sandeep, Eric, Benn - those guys will hit like Mike Tyson in his heyday = one punch and nighty nite


No smack have I talked. I simply pointed out that he overlooked one of his biggest hitters that also joined in on the festivities. How can you out bomb, that which has already been destroyed by the herfabomber? I am a homeless, mailbox-less free spirit. There is nothing you can do to me that already hasn't been done. All you can really do is rearrange my rubble pile.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Pete also sent something out this week. Forgetting who your fellow *crunk brothers* are already?





Cigar Noob said:


> :lalala:
> 
> *I know he likes it... that's what weirds me out*.


Let's see:

1. "crunk brothers"
2. :lalala:

3. "I know he likes it... that's what weirds me out:

But no smack talk????? :blabla:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 1. "crunk brothers"
> 2. :lalala:
> ...


It's not smack talk if it's true.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's not smack talk if it's true.


Hey Jonathan (Cigar Noob) - did you change your name to Derek (Aninjaforallseasons). I think that ones already taken or is that your little brother sticking up for you? Cat (or ninja) got your tongue??


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Jonathan (Cigar Noob) - did you change your name to Derek (Aninjaforallseasons). I think that ones already taken or is that your little brother sticking up for you? Cat (or ninja) got your tongue??


I think you're a little drunk on cigar bombs today, and aren't thinking too clearly.

a) crunk brothers is not a diss. Urban Dictionary: crunk
b) The emoticon was in reference to him saying "I would hate to see destruction befall you". 
c) are you saying that Kipp doesn't enjoy a plethora of smack?
d) as crunk brothers of ninjitsu, I'm sure we share many common training techniques.... and enemies. 
e) funny you say "cat (ninja)...." because I actually call my cat ninj in reference to her mad ninja skills. [true story]


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> I think you're a little drunk on cigar bombs today, and aren't thinking too clearly.
> 
> a) crunk brothers is not a diss. Urban Dictionary: crunk
> b) The emoticon was in reference to him saying "I would hate to see destruction befall you".
> ...


Well you learn something every day ("Crunk" - who da thunk!) but as for the rest of it... well the cat part is OK.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Brave soul there Jonathan - win one easy contest from a ZK brother and talkin smack before you even see the prize (_which I actually went easy on). _
> 
> I hit, and I can hit hard, but Kipp* (hit's like a little girl. My 16 month old daughter can hit harder than Kipp)*, Pete *(Now I will say Pete can hit. Causes some serious damage to my house. If you see a box from Pete, open with extreme caution)*, Dennis *(The same can be said about Dennis as I described with Pete. Dennis doesn't mess around I'll tell ya that now)*, Christian *(Short for Chrissy who also hits like his buddy Kipp, a girl)*, Jeff *(All of the "Jeff's" I've known in my life are weak, run under stressful situations, and always talk smack, but hid when it comes to walking the walk)*, Matt *(My wife's ex-boyfriend at the time was named Matt. We got into it one night and I kicked his @ss one for mouthing off to my girlfriend at the time who is now my wife. So no fear in Matt at all)*, Jason *(Meh, he's so far down the list of hitters in the Zilla Killa group, he could send you a so called "bomb" and you wouldn't know if you got sticks of gum or cigars)*, Sandeep *(Again, nothing to worry about as he's just an errand boy for the Zilla babies)*, Eric *(Short for "Erica" who also hits like a girl with Christan and Kipp)*, Benn *(This guy is the janitor for the Zilla babies, so not sure how much damage his mop and bucket is going to cause for you)* - those guys will hit like *Paris Hilton* in her heyday = one punch and *it will be like a little bug crawling on your arm you'll just flick off with ease.*


I made a few corrections in your post. Ah yes much much better!

Jonathan, you really have nothing to worry about. Live your days just like you would any other day.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I made a few corrections in your post. Ah yes much much better!
> 
> Jonathan, you really have nothing to worry about. Live your days just like you would any other day.


HAHAHAHA. Just remember... I had her first! ound:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I made a few corrections in your post. Ah yes much much better!
> 
> Jonathan, you really have nothing to worry about. Live your days just like you would any other day.


I'M laughing my ass off but I have a feeling a few of my ZK brothers aren't laughing. Guess it's REALLY ON now!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Again tomorrow is going to be a good day!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I made a few corrections in your post. Ah yes much much better!
> 
> Jonathan, you really have nothing to worry about. Live your days just like you would any other day.


:llama:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ROFLMAO. 

Whooooo Weeeeeeeeee!! Looks I dun stirred the hornets there boys!! Yeeeeeeeeeeee Hawwww!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone else feel like they are pissing on the face of a sleeping dragon??? LOL. Good times.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> ...or is that your little brother sticking up for you?


Wherever the ZK trample on others...
Wherever the ZK try to stamp out other's spirits...
Wherever the ZK try to bully their way around...

...the *RESISTANCE* will be there to meet fire with fire! :target:

:gn *VIVA LA RESISTANCE!!! *:gn


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wherever the ZK trample on others...
> Wherever the ZK try to stamp out other's spirits...
> Wherever the ZK try to bully their way around...
> 
> ...


The *LA RESISTANCE *didn't win - the good old US of A came in and bailed their butts out!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> The *LA RESISTANCE *didn't win - the good old US of A came in and bailed their butts out!


depends which la resistance he is referring to. The one I am most familiar with was quite successful. It is documented in cartoon form, the South Park movie.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wherever the ZK trample on others...
> Wherever the ZK try to stamp out other's spirits...
> Wherever the ZK try to bully their way around...
> 
> ...


fire is so 20th century...you calamaris keep yer bullets...I prefer one of these

:laser: *RESISTANCE IS FUTILE :laser:*


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I read and I laugh, read and laugh, read and laugh...then I get down to business:

0310 3490 0001 0938 52xx


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

piperdown said:


> then I get down to business


Looks like another one suited up...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I read and I laugh, read and laugh, read and laugh...then I get down to business:
> 
> 0310 3490 0001 0938 52xx


Wow. Lovely attempt at a serious threat. Literally had me on the office floor laughing.

:blah:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Wow. Lovely attempt at a serious threat. Literally had me on the office floor laughing.
> 
> :blah:


As opposed to the position that he is usually in on the office floor...all fours, pants down, ass up.... :fencing:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> As opposed to the position that he is usually in on the office floor...all fours, pants down, ass up.... :fencing:


David, you work in customer service?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...and, if memory serves, I might have accidentally sent Ron a package. I am feeling .


i capped off last month sending him booze, i think hes still drunk and just bombing everyone in his drunken rampage!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 16
9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 47
9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 30
9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 23


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that Ron has caught what the hell ever is going around the first 3 days of August...LOL Nice shot, again, sir!



shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 23


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 23


He never stops.......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I think that Ron has caught what the hell ever is going around the first 3 days of August...LOL Nice shot, again, sir!


Well that didn't last long now did it?? I did send a 10lb package to Kevin (smirak) in Iraq today though.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 23


Can't nobody take my pride
Can't nobody hold me down
Oh no.
I got's to keep on movin'!

(And we don't stop
'Cause we can't stop...)


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0179 2119 23


He just doesn't stop... sheesh.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> He just doesn't stop... sheesh.


I don't think he know hows to stop.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm thinking that he is alseep and Zilla has broken into his stash and hacked his computer.... again.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Looks like another one suited up...


^^^^Now that's just Awesome!!
I'm a handsome and friendly bear...I truly am!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Zilla's woopin you guys >.>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

For Pete's sake Batman----I think the Joker has spoken!


----------

